# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  υπνος

## MARTZI

μετα απο αρκετα χρονια αυπνιας τελικα καταλαβα οτι το καλυτερο που εχω να κανω ειναι να το δεχτω και να μην το βλεπω σαν προβλημα. 
Δηλαδή τι έκανα εκεί που νευρίαζα που δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ αποφάσισα πως αφού δεν κοιμάμαι πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτώ το χρόνο. ʼρχισα λοιπόν και διάβαζα( βλέπετε το βράδυ έχει ησυχία και αυτό σε βοηθάει να συγκεντρωθείς), άλλες μέρες που δεν είχα όρεξη για διάβασμα έκανα περιποίηση ομορφιάς, ή άλλη φορά καθάριζα το σπίτι, κ.α. υπήρχαν μέρες βέβαια που την επομένη κοιμόμουνα όρθια αλλά τα κατάφερα. Λοιπόν αυτό που εγώ κατάλαβα ΄΄ δεν αφήνουμε τίποτα να μας χαλάει την διάθεση΄΄ τίποτα

----------


## NikosD.

Πράγματι! Ο ύπνος είναι σαν την ευτυχία: όσο είναι αυτοσκοπός, όσο πιο πολύ τον κυνηγάς, τόσο αυτός απομακρύνεται!

----------


## LOSTRE

Παίρνω κάθε βράδυ ένα χαπί Ταβόρ των 2.5 αλλά πάλι δεν κοιμάμαι...
Παλαιότερα μου είχαν προτείνει να πάρω κάποιο υπνωτικό Στιλνόξ,αλλά δεν ήθελα...
Καμιά άλλη λύση υπάρχει?

----------


## arktos

να κάνεις σεξ!το δοκίμασες?

----------


## interappted

λολ
κι εγω με 2μιση ταβορ παλι ξυπνια ειμαι τετοια ωρα παλιοτερα που επερνα αταραχ κοιμομουνα αλλα το πρωι ηταν σαν να σηκωνομουν απο ναρκωση αφου τα δινουν για προναρκωση και με hipnosedon κοιμομουνα αλλα κοιμομουνα κ τις ωρες που ημουν ξυπνια 
αν παρουμε παραδειγμα τα χαπια που καταβροχθιζουμε και ειμαστε τετοια ωρα στο ποδι...η επομενη λυση ειναι να μας κανουν ενεσεις που δινουν στους ελεφαντες για να τους μεταφερουν

----------


## maria210800

λοστρε τα ιδια και εγω.εμενα τα στιλνοχ στην αρχη με πιανανε αργοτερα οχι.το ταβορ των2.5 το πινω εδω και λιγο καιρο και τςρα δενμε πολυπιανει με το βοτανο της βαλεριανας εχω δει καποια βελτιωση δοκιμασε το.το πουλανε σε μαγαζι με βοτανα

----------


## interappted

μαρια ουτε η βαλεριανα με πιανει με οριο απο το γιατρο τις 3 σκατα κ παλι

ειναι δυνατον ρε συ με 2μιση ταβορ κ μια βαλεριανα να μην κοιμαμαι?τσατιζομαι!

----------


## LOSTRE

γενικά δεν ήθελα να πάρω υπνωτικά γιάυτό δεν του είπα να με γράψει....Μήπως είναι ότι το Κεντρικό Νευρικό μας Σύστημα έχει συνηθήσει στα ψυχοτρόπα φάρμακα μετά από τόσα χρόνια που τα λαμβάνουμε?Το hipnosedon είναι πολύ βαρύ και κοιμάσαι με τις ώρες και όταν ξυπνήσεις είσαι πάλι ζαβλακωμένος!
Τα αντιψυχωτικά φέρνουν φοβερή υπνηλία αλλά μετά είσαι σαν ζόμπυ!!!!

Τοσεξ καλό είναι γιατί χαλαρώνει!!!!:cool:

----------


## maria210800

παιδια και εγω αποτι βλεπετε τετοια ωρα ξυπνια ειμαι και εχω πιει το ταβορακι μου αλλα οταν επινα ταβορ με βαλεριανα κοιμομουν αλλα ειναι φυσικο να τα συνιθιζει ο οργανισμος.μανταρα τα εχουμεκανει

----------


## interappted

το hipnosedon ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να ξαπλωνω κ να το περνω υπογλωσσιο...μετα την τελευτια καταπωση 
φτανει τωρα ειναι αργα στο κρεβατι σου γυρε....
αλλα το πρωι ετρεμα σα κομπρεσερ...

δε λεει 1 το κωλοχαπο

----------


## maria210800

ασε ρε εχουμε γινει πειραματοζωα μου φαινεται.αμα μας βαλουν ολους εμας σε μια κλινικη τοτε η φωλια του κουκου θα ειναι απλη κωμωδια μπροστα σε αυτα που θα κανουμε εμεις.

----------


## e8

Αλλη μια άυπνη ήρθε στην παρέα σας :)

----------


## husband

Πάντως εγώ δεν το βλέπω σαν πρόβλημα ότι κάθομαι και γράφω στις 02:10. Από 17 χρονών που διάβαζα για πανελήνιες το βράδυ μετά τις 12 απέδιδα καλίτερα. Και στο ΑΠΘ το ΑΧΕΠΑ με το αμφιθέατρο του ήταν πάντα γεμάτο στις εξεταστικές μετά τις 12 το βράδυ.

Εντάξει το πρωί τον θέλω τον καφέ. Και το τσιγάρο στο αμάξι μέχρι την δουλειά απαραίτητο.

Πάντως πρόβλημα δεν το λέω. Γιατί άμα το πώ πρόβλημα θα το πιστέψω περισσότερο και θα γίνει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Helena

> [i].
> 
> Πάντως πρόβλημα δεν το λέω. Γιατί άμα το πώ πρόβλημα θα το πιστέψω περισσότερο και θα γίνει πρόβλημα.


σωστός ο husband έτσι είναι

----------


## Dalia

Μέχρι τις 2-2:30 ok,ούτε εγώ το θεωρώ πρόβλημα.Αλλά αν δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς όλο το βράδυ και κοιμάσαι μετά τις 5-6 το πρωί,όπως μου συμβαίνει εμένα πολύ συχνά,τότε είναι πρόβλημα...

----------


## husband

Πάντως για νυχτοφύλακες μερικοί και μερικές εδώ μέσα πρώτοι είμαστε.
Κανείς που να θέλει νυχτοφύλακα υπάρχει??? 
Ξέρω και καλή σκοποβολή (μετράει αυτό???)
Α, θέλω και κανενας κλέφτης να έρθει να ξεσπάσω πάνω του (αυτό σίγουρα δεν μετράει!!!!!)
Τώρα που το θυμάμαι το αγαπημένου μου νουμεράκι στο στρατό πάντα ήταν το 2-4. Άπλετος χρόνος για σκέψεις.

Χωρίς να θέλω, παρά έτσω για λίγο να γελάσω και εγώ, να υποβιβάσω το θέμα του thread και σοβαρά μιλώντας τώρα κανένα κολπάκι για έξοδο από το τρυπάκι της αυπνίας ευαχίρστως θα το δοκίμαζα αν κάποιος το πρότεινε. (το sex καλό είναι και ευχαρίστως κάθε βράδυ να το δοκίμαζα αλλά απαιτεί και συναίνεση του άλλου)

----------


## Gallowdance

Παιδιά, χθες το βράδυ κατά τις 12 ήπια 2-3 χαπάκια κορτιζόνης των 16mg και μάλλον αυτό σε συνδυασμό με μια ωραιότατη κρίση πανικού, ταχυπαλμίες, αρρυθμίες, άγχος και τα ρέστα, με έκαναν να μην κοιμηθώ και σήμερα να φοβάμαι να πέσω για ύπνο μήπως δεν καταφέρω να κοιμηθώ και πάθω πάλι τα ίδια, από το πρωί ζω σε μια κόλαση και όλοι με αποπαίρνουν...
Σκέφτομαι να πάρω και εγώ αυτά τα hipnosedon για 2-3 μέρες, maximum μια εβδομάδα, μέχρι να μου φύγει η ιδεοληψία. Αλλά ποιος θα μου τα γράψει; Η ψυχίατρος μου δε φάνηκε πολύ πρόθυμη, εκτός αυτού από μεθαύριο θα λείπει ως την άλλη εβδομάδα. Φοβάμαι μήπως δεν ξανακοιμηθώ και δεν κοιμάμαι. Κι όχι ότι δεν είχα ξαναμείνει και άλλες μέρες και νύχτες άγρυπνη, αλλά αυτοί οι δυο μήνες είναι μαρτυρικοί και τα τελευταία βράδια μου 'γίναν εφιάλτης. Τι να κάνω; Κάποιο καλό και ισχυρό υπναγωγό (όχι αγχολυτικό) που να σε ρίχνει 15ώρες κάτω υπάρχει, να πάρω λίγο δύναμη έστω, και στη συνέχεια βλέπουμε.

----------


## boo

καλησπερα,
εγω οταν ειχα προβλημα με τον υπνο επαιρνα stedon δε θυμαμαι ποσα mg.κοιμομουν οχι μονο το βραδυ αλλα και ολη την ημερα.κοιμομουν ορθια..ημουν ζομπι ολη τη μερα, φυτο.εκανα 2 μηνες να τα κοψω

----------


## Gallowdance

Είμαι σε κατάσταση τρέλας, κοπανάω το κεφάλι μου από το φόβο μου, σαν να μου γύρισε το μυαλό.
Θέλω να μου γράψουν ένα υπνωτικό μέχρι τη Δευτέρα που θα δω την ψυχίατρο. Στο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο μπορούν;
Το στεντόν είχα την εντύπωση ότι είναι αγχολυτικό!

----------


## boo

εγω το επαιρνα και κοιμομουν σαν πουλακι..ισως επαιρνα μεγαλη δοση και με κοιμιζε, δε θυμαμαι

----------


## boo

αν εισαι Αθηνα περνα απο Αιγινιτειο, ισως σου δωσουν τιποτα για τον υπνο προσωρινα.αν και θυμαμαι οτι στο Αιγινιτειο στα επειγοντα καποια φορα που ειχα παει μου ειχαν δωσει seroquel για τον υπνο

----------


## Gallowdance

Δε μένω Αθήνα, δυστυχώς. Και δεν ξέρω που να απευθυνθώ, να γίνω zombie;Έχω φοβία με τον ύπνο!!

----------


## Gallowdance

Παρουσιάζω συμπτώματα στέρησης hipnosedon χωρίς να έχω πάρει ποτέ στη ζωή μου! LOL.! ! !

----------


## Macgyver

Για τον υπνο , υπαρχει το stilnox , ισχυρο υπναγωγο , αλλα δεν σε ριχνει νοκ-αουτ για πολλες ωρες , θελει παλι συνταγη , μπορεις να παρεις μελατονινη , συμπληρωμα διατροφης , εγω την χρησιμοποιοω καμμια 20ετια , ειναι σε χαπακια των 3mg , 60 caps , παντου πωλειται , δεν θελει συνταγη , και εγω παιρνω 2 για σιγουρια , και κοιμαμαι μια χαρα , σε αδειο στομαχι την παιρνω , αμα εχω αυπνιες , προτιμω μελατονινη , παρα υπνωτικα , ειμαι κατα ....................

----------


## Gallowdance

Τελικά κοιμήθηκα από τις 2.30 ως τις 10.30 και θα κοιμόμουν και άλλο αν δεν έπρεπε να σηκωθώ! Χωρίς τίποτα.... Το θέμα πλέον είναι περισσότερο ψυχολογικό. Μαλακία γαμώτο, το ξέρω.:(

----------


## Gallowdance

> Για τον υπνο , υπαρχει το stilnox , ισχυρο υπναγωγο , αλλα δεν σε ριχνει νοκ-αουτ για πολλες ωρες , θελει παλι συνταγη , μπορεις να παρεις μελατονινη , συμπληρωμα διατροφης , εγω την χρησιμοποιοω καμμια 20ετια , ειναι σε χαπακια των 3mg , 60 caps , παντου πωλειται , δεν θελει συνταγη , και εγω παιρνω 2 για σιγουρια , και κοιμαμαι μια χαρα , σε αδειο στομαχι την παιρνω , αμα εχω αυπνιες , προτιμω μελατονινη , παρα υπνωτικα , ειμαι κατα ....................


Στείλε μου pm τη μάρκα, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! :)

----------

